# OT: Cash Eggleston



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

82 points by the third quarter. 

20 of 25 3 pointers for the game.



> On a night he wasn't sure he wanted to play, Cash Eggleston ended up making state basketball history by shattering a 47-year-old record.
> 
> The 5-foot-9-1/2 senior guard scored 90 points Wednesday night as Minnesota Transitions, a south Minneapolis charter school, routed visiting Community of Peace Academy 153-69 in a Metro Lakes Conference boys' high school basketball game.
> 
> ...













http://www.startribune.com/stories/526/5219971.html


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ok his first name is Cash, who didn't see this coming?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

:jawdrop:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> :jawdrop:


I know.

Jamal was seen in Brooklyn with his jersey on.

:laugh:


----------

